# Which is the shittiest place in South East London?



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

There are some shitholes round here. Whether it's the scummy, ratpiss-infested wino excavation wasteland or the acres of chinless NIMBY haven't-spoken-to-another-disgusting-human-being-since-I-was-a-wayward-youth-living-in-the-slums-of-Manchester whitewashed lawyer-belt...where is the true filth??!


----------



## behemoth (Apr 6, 2007)

Some wild generalisations going on there.  Good and bad people in every area.

Thamesmead and Abbey Wood is an area I would hate to have no choice but to live in.


----------



## lenny101 (Apr 6, 2007)

From experience I have only lived around Deptford and New Cross which were both alright. Sometimes I had to go down to Lewisham town centre which seemed to be a bit of a scally infested shit hole.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2007)

Woolwich, eltham, plumstead, abbey wood/thamesmead, downham, catford, peckham etc
e2a - agree with lewisham as well


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 6, 2007)

thamesmead.


----------



## cesare (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh blimey. I've either lived, worked or gone to school in most of the places named and shamed so far


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Woolwich, eltham, plumstead, abbey wood/thamesmead, downham, catford, peckham etc
> e2a - agree with lewisham as well


My goodness, that is virtually all of SE London! There are some alright places in that bunch! 

Catford isnt bad. Eltham too.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> My goodness, that is virtually all of SE London! There are some alright places in that bunch!
> 
> Catford isnt bad.



Downham, is not shitty and going through a lot of regen including my fab now health and leisure centre, complete with library and pool.  ddraig's just got a thing against SE London, i really dunno why he bothers to come down


----------



## Errol's son (Apr 6, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Downham, is not shitty and going through a lot of regen including my fab now health and leisure centre, complete with library and pool.  ddraig's just got a thing against SE London, i really dunno why he bothers to come down



I wouldn't like to live on Downham Way.

But I would far prefer it to the concrete hell of Thamesmead.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 6, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> I wouldn't like to live on Downham Way.
> 
> But I would far prefer it to the concrete hell of Thamesmead.



I wouldnt like to live on Downham way either but putting all of Downham (which is quite big innit) under the same umbrella cheesed me off  but each to their own innit


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Downham, is not shitty and going through a lot of regen including my fab now health and leisure centre, complete with library and pool.  ddraig's just got a thing against SE London, i really dunno why he bothers to come down


Where is this leisure centre then?  Im not familiar with it. 

We go to The Bridge.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Where is this leisure centre then?  Im not familiar with it.
> 
> We go to The Bridge.



oh there's a new build one near the Co-op. http://www.leisureconnection.co.uk/centre/2/98/downham_health_and_leisure_centre.html


----------



## Melinda (Apr 6, 2007)

It looks REALLY nice,  if its the same people who manage The Bridge and Ladywell Leisure Centre,  does that mean  Im already a member?


----------



## f for fake (Apr 6, 2007)

TorchSong said:
			
		

> There are some shitholes round here. Whether it's the scummy, ratpiss-infested wino excavation wasteland or the acres of chinless NIMBY haven't-spoken-to-another-disgusting-human-being-since-I-was-a-wayward-youth-living-in-the-slums-of-Manchester whitewashed lawyer-belt...where is the true filth??!




all of it i thought

its great up north  

well the midlands at least


----------



## softybabe (Apr 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> It looks REALLY nice,  if its the same people who manage The Bridge and Ladywell Leisure Centre,  does that mean  Im already a member?



No mate, nice try though   The gym and swimming pool is managed by Harpers.  They had a special offer on last wk... and i cld always introduce u and we both get a mth free  .

It is very nice!  i'm motivated to go gym quite often for now


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

behemoth said:
			
		

> Some wild generalisations going on there.  Good and bad people in every area.


Of course, I don't disagree, there are some very decent places in SE London. For example, I think Crystal Palace is great, Greenwich and Camberwell are pretty cool and Blackheath, Forest Hill, East Dulwich and Beckenham, if culturally 'thin', are okay places for a number of things. What I mean here is _specifically_ the shitty and down-at-heel (e.g. Penge) or the wholesome-but-dull-as-ditchwater (e.g. Orpington), the kind of thing there seems to be a lot of in SE London. 

Poll may follow.


----------



## lau1981 (Apr 6, 2007)

Abbeywood and Thamesmead by far!  Truly horrid.  Great place to buy or sell drugs.


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 6, 2007)

Woolwich Arsehole.. but I will counter with UN world heritage site that is Greenwich.


----------



## foamy (Apr 7, 2007)

torchsong, i loves ya 
i'm gonna vote for:
the concrete republic of Thamesmead - as it hosted my gorgeous but crazy, stabby chivvy saaaarflaaaahdarn luvvlie.



(but only cos i cant vote for the docks cos they is north)


----------



## neonis (Apr 30, 2011)

*Thamesmead is a crap hole.*



behemoth said:


> Some wild generalisations going on there.  Good and bad people in every area.
> 
> Thamesmead and Abbey Wood is an area I would hate to have no choice but to live in.


 
I agree with you, I also have no real choice but to live there.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2011)

Thamesmead s probably the worst place I've been to in England, let alone London. I almost ended up living there too.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2011)

A two-year thread bump?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Thamesmead s probably the worst place I've been to in England, let alone London. I almost ended up living there too.


 I remember when it used to be really easy to get a council flat there because noone wanted to live there. Filmmakers seem to like it, it's been used as the set for Clockwork Orange and Beautiful Thing.
Not as much the shithole  it used to be








but I still wouldn't like to live there..


----------



## mao (Apr 30, 2011)

Thorton Heath, Walworth, Catford....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Melinda said:


> My goodness, that is virtually all of SE London! There are some alright places in that bunch!
> 
> Catford isnt bad. Eltham too.


 
Eltham is okay if you're white, not so cool if you're not.

Plumstead used to be a total shit-hole, but is a bit better now than it was.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> A two-year thread bump?


 
FOUR years.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 30, 2011)

West Croydon has it's "charming" bits - wandering round on a weekend night can be fun/injurous to your health.


----------



## bromley (Apr 30, 2011)

Croydon.


----------



## oryx (Apr 30, 2011)

bromley said:


> Croydon.


 
Don't think Croydon is that bad. 

Still LOL at Badly Drawn Girl describing Orpington as 'wholesome'!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> FOUR years.



Awesome 

I really hated living in Lewisham, parts of Bermondsey are pretty shit as well but not nearly in the same league


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 1, 2011)

bromley said:


> Croydon.


 
Yeah I have just spent the day walking though this croydon shit hole. 





To get to this hideous and dangerous area for lunch.










Croydon is a big place. West Croydon is very different from park hill for instance. Most of it is really suburban. It's also the greenest (not as in recycling or energy) of all the London boroughs.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 1, 2011)

^^^^Is that Park Hill Park?  Pics 1 & 2 look familiar, but not so pic 3. Haven't been there in yonks (my old junior school was a 3 mins walk from there) - used to be a nice place when I were a lad, although you did get the occasional "punk" gluesniffers now and again hanging around the playground.  Lloyd Park is the big 'un though for Croydon parkage.


----------



## bromley (May 1, 2011)

Artaxerxes said:


> Awesome
> 
> I really hated living in Lewisham, parts of Bermondsey are pretty shit as well but not nearly in the same league


I LOVE living in Lewisham, each to their own.

Not sure about Park Hill though...


----------



## Andy the Don (May 2, 2011)

Biggest shit hole in SE London?

South Bermondsey - End of Thread


----------



## stethoscope (May 2, 2011)

Andy the Don said:


> Biggest shit hole in SE London?
> 
> South Bermondsey - End of Thread


 
Used to work that way for a while - South Bermondsey station used to be bleak - and on a couple of occasions when there was a midweek game at the New Den, pretty intimidating.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> ^^^^Is that Park Hill Park?  Pics 1 & 2 look familiar, but not so pic 3. Haven't been there in yonks (my old junior school was a 3 mins walk from there) - used to be a nice place when I were a lad, although you did get the occasional "punk" gluesniffers now and again hanging around the playground.  Lloyd Park is the big 'un though for Croydon parkage.


 
First pic is lloyd park. Cross that from my place and on the other side is coombe gardens and coombe wood. 
Is park hill park the one that runs by the railway? Park hill school is very popular, we live pretty close but the catchment area is so small, our daughter is instead going to a school twice as far away from us. The only person I know that got in this year lives directly opposite.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> First pic is lloyd park. Cross that from my place and on the other side is coombe gardens and coombe wood.
> Is park hill park the one that runs by the railway? Park hill school is very popular, we live pretty close but the catchment area is so small, our daughter is instead going to a school twice as far away from us. The only person I know that got in this year lives directly opposite.


 
Ah yeah, pic 1 makes sense - too big to be Park Hill itself.  Yeah, from what I recall, the railway does run by there...that's right, it does.  The main entrance to Park Hill is on that road where the Croydon Courts are, going down towards Fairfield Halls etc.  We used to live in central Croydon - round the corner from Dingwall Road car park, so we were probably in the catchment area then at the time.  I'm old enough to remember the Holiday Inn near East Croydon station being built, and also the properties opposite Park Hill entrance are on grounds that used to be occupied by a mansion that a friend of mine used to live in (his Dad had made a lot of cash in property in them days).


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 2, 2011)

stephj said:


> Used to work that way for a while - South Bermondsey station used to be bleak - and on a couple of occasions when there was a midweek game at the New Den, pretty intimidating.



LOL. 
I've  lived here for nearly 20 years,  it's not too bad when you get used to it, but yes it can be grim. It's worse than usual at the moment because they are building an extension to the overground line and  have closed off the nearby bit of green space Bridgehouse Meadows and the footpath that runs alongside Millwall.


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2011)

Andy the Don said:


> Biggest shit hole in SE London?
> 
> South Bermondsey - End of Thread


Correct, if you class Croydon as Surrey.

End of thread.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 3, 2011)

Thamesmead, Kidbrooke and Eltham. Utter shitholes.


----------



## Garek (May 3, 2011)

No mentioned Erith? Not the worst, but certainly near the bottom. 

I would hate to live here:





Uploaded with http://imageshack.us

Arse end of nowhere. Anyone know what they area is called?


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2011)

Hell AKA Thamesmead.


----------



## Garek (May 3, 2011)

bromley said:


> Hell AKA Thamesmead.


 
Oh right, I thought Thamesmead just covered the estate, rather than that warren of cul-de-sacs.


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2011)

Garek said:


> No mentioned Erith? Not the worst, but certainly near the bottom.
> 
> I would hate to live here:
> 
> ...


 
erith is in Kent no?
and yes for thamesmead!


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2011)

and can't see that pic so can't help!


----------



## Garek (May 3, 2011)

ddraig said:


> erith is in Kent no?


 
Yes and no. It is in the London Borough of Bexley. But nearly everyone I know who lives in said borough still refers to themselves as living in Kent, and identifies themselves more strongly with that county.

There is a Kent/Surrey country border marker in Brockley, up near Haberdashers Aske school.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

I assume when people say 'Croydon' the mean they town centre and possibly some of the types of people who inhabit the Whitgift area. As said, it's a very big place with an awful lot of good quality housing stock, top-rated schools, and other shit.

Thamesmead however . . .


----------



## Garek (May 4, 2011)

Here is a thought - is there anything actually wrong with the design of the Thamesmead estate? If it had been given a tube station and a proper high street would it still be terrible? Basically what I am asking is there something intrinsically wrong with its design, or do the problem lie it its execution and implementation?


----------



## bromley (May 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I assume when people say 'Croydon' the mean they town centre and possibly some of the types of people who inhabit the _area at night_


That's how I classed Croydon.


----------



## Andy the Don (May 4, 2011)

stephj said:


> Used to work that way for a while - South Bermondsey station used to be bleak - and on a couple of occasions when there was a midweek game at the New Den, pretty intimidating.


 
Likewise, spent over 4 year working in South Bermondsey, liked some aspects of the area, like SAMs Barber shop the easy of commuting. But I always felt that there was a a nasty undertow to the place an area in which should your face not fit there is a good chance of getting a kicking. Noxious youths giving you the eye as they walk their pit bulls, which then shit all over the street. Now Bermondsey Street and around the Leathermarket are nicer areas but anything east of Abbey Street/Tower Bridge could be nasty.


----------



## Streathamite (May 4, 2011)

Garek said:


> Here is a thought - is there anything actually wrong with the design of the Thamesmead estate? If it had been given a tube station and a proper high street would it still be terrible? Basically what I am asking is there something intrinsically wrong with its design, or do the problem lie it its execution and implementation?


a high st etc, probably would have helped, but there never was even the slightest chance of the tube. also, they used it as a social dumping ground from the start, so it's current hellishness was part-designed in from day 1.
However, IMO large parts of peckham are as bad


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2011)

Thamesmead , should have had the Fleet line built to it - just never happened because of the recession etc etc.....

I have to say , I despise my 3 monthly visits to Central Croydon with a deep passion. Even worse than Swindon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2011)

Garek said:


> No mentioned Erith? Not the worst, but certainly near the bottom.


Erith always makes me think of Linda Smith. She said it wasn't twinned with anywhere, but it had a suicide pact with Dagenham.


----------



## Garek (May 4, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Erith always makes me think of Linda Smith. She said it wasn't twinned with anywhere, but it had a suicide pact with Dagenham.


 
Ah good old Linda. The Reaper took her far too early 

I find places like Erith odd. For all this talk of London being a crowded city there are still huge empty spaces. Not empty as undeveloped or rural, just simply empty. Vast stretches of nothingness, disconnected from the rest of the city.

EDIT: Ok looking at google maps here is the best example of I can find f what my last comment refers to. West of the M25, north of the A207, East of the A205, south of the river.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 4, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> a high st etc, probably would have helped, but there never was even the slightest chance of the tube. also, they used it as a social dumping ground from the start, so it's current hellishness was part-designed in from day 1.



it's been redeveloped since the housing  there was first built. The place is not nearly as hellish as it used to be.


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2011)

Andy the Don said:


> Likewise, spent over 4 year working in South Bermondsey, liked some aspects of the area, like SAMs Barber shop the easy of commuting. But I always felt that there was a a nasty undertow to the place an area in which should your face not fit there is a good chance of getting a kicking. Noxious youths giving you the eye as they walk their pit bulls, which then shit all over the street. Now Bermondsey Street and around the Leathermarket are nicer areas but anything east of Abbey Street/Tower Bridge could be nasty.


Bermonsdey St has really come on in the last few years,would'nt mind living there.New Cross aint the most salubrious place in SE London.


----------



## Garek (May 5, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> a high st etc, probably would have helped, but there never was even the slightest chance of the tube. also, they used it as a social dumping ground from the start, so it's current hellishness was part-designed in from day 1.


 
There was slight chance when the Jubilee line was still the Fleet line. But then of course the Fleet line became the Jubilee line and a line entirely to serve to rich, which Thamesmead doesn't quite fit into.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> it's been redeveloped since the housing  there was first built. The place is not nearly as hellish as it used to be.


 
They've certainly indulged in several spates of re-designing features of the development to make it less "crime friendly".


----------



## nick h. (May 5, 2011)

I can't stand Peckham. I went to look at a house there, the owner gave me a tour and showed me into the bathroom where there was an evil turd floating in the toilet bowl. I can't go anywhere near it without that image popping into my head.


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2011)

Yep, sorry about that.

It was only kind of evil though.


----------



## nick h. (May 5, 2011)

Wtf had you been eating? Cat food?


----------



## Garek (May 5, 2011)

Some parts of Peckham are really quite nice. I lived their for over two years.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 5, 2011)

Has to be Woolwich and Thamesmead. Abbey Wood is also a bit of a dump.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> but I still wouldn't like to live there..



Was down at Southmere lake recently and it far from looks like that picture in real life


----------



## fogbat (May 5, 2011)

Garek said:


> Some parts of Peckham are really quite nice. I lived their for over two years.


 
The posh bit is very nice.

But it seems like all of Peckham's money got spent on that one small part.

So we have a street with a chocolatier, a deli, a couple of very East Dulwich-y pubs, and an expensive clothes boutique, while the rest of Peckham is still pretty deprived.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

I grew up around these places. Eltham and Kidbrooke are hell as in they are sooooo dull but with an iffy edge. 

My ex lived in Thamesmead and it (plus Abbey Wood) are really the most horrible places in the country imho. 
So bleak and devoid of anything redeeming. 
Even the Thamesmead lakes are horrible and they stink. 

Plumstead is a lot better than it use to be. 
Lewisham is alright. 

Catford is a bit of a dull but busy nightmare.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Garek said:


> Here is a thought - is there anything actually wrong with the design of the Thamesmead estate? If it had been given a tube station and a proper high street would it still be terrible? Basically what I am asking is there something intrinsically wrong with its design, or do the problem lie it its execution and implementation?


 
I don't think its a problem with the design. 
Just a lack of anything there like a highstreet, decent boozers, churches anything. 
Also its not next to anything good. 
You have to jump on a bus or train well out of there to get to anywhere OK.


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, I used to live over that way.  Of all Thamesmeads problems I think the fact its so cut off is the worst.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Yeah, I used to live over that way.  Of all Thamesmeads problems I think the fact its so cut off is the worst.


 
Yes. Its got shitty marsh land and a sewage works surrounding it, Abbey Wood and down the road Belvedere and Erith which don't have much going for them either. 

There are one or two pubs there and I don't mind a roughish boozer for the odd pint but these are proper scary!


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2011)

I never visited any Thamesmead ones; the pubs around Woolwich and Plumstead were bad enough...


----------



## stuff_it (May 5, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I remember when it used to be really easy to get a council flat there because noone wanted to live there. Filmmakers seem to like it, it's been used as the set for Clockwork Orange and Beautiful Thing.
> Not as much the shithole  it used to be
> 
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that where Misfits is filmed as well?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 6, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I never visited any Thamesmead ones; the pubs around Woolwich and Plumstead were bad enough...


 
For some reason Woolwich always reminds me of 80s Merthyr Tydfil, dunno why. Maybe it's cos The Elephant and Castle by the market was one of the few places in London that served Brains bitter. 






Rough as feck pub that was tho.


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> For some reason Woolwich always reminds me of 80s Merthyr Tydfil, dunno why. Maybe it's cos The Elephant and Castle by the market was one of the few places in London that served Brains bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I never went there, I do remember they refused to serve Orang Utan because he was a student


----------



## Garek (May 6, 2011)

Right I am going to go to ride up to Thamesmead this weekend as it is only 7 miles away. I want to walk along where that famous bit in Clockwork Orange was filmed. Is it Southmere lake I am looking for?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2011)

i would like to know what criteria makes a part of london south-east? croydon, peckham and camberwell have been mentioned here, but i wouldn't call them south-east. i tend to think south east london starts at the top of the old kent road.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 6, 2011)

Anything SE, I reckon.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Anything SE, I reckon.


 
what does that mean though?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 6, 2011)

I thought you lived in an SE postcode?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I thought you lived in an SE postcode?


 postcodes aren't reliable though. chelsea and victoria have SW postcodes and they're not even in south london
also, kennington has an SE postcode!


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

They are south-west of Mount Pleasant sorting office though. I suppose if they had used 'south' Kennington would be it.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 8, 2011)

My other half lived in both Abbey Wood and Thamesmead before he joined me in Stockwell - I actually thought the former was worse as it entirely lacked any character at all - maybe that'll change with Crossrail I don't know. Woolwich and Plumstead are also grim, as is Erith. Not a fan of Eltham and Mottingham either. On the other hand, Deptford, Catford, New Cross, Forest Hill, Honor Oak and Sydenham all have their plus points, and I really like the area around Rotherhithe before he get to the souless 80s estates - I always think those areas round Surrey Quays are how Thatcher wanted us all to live, never anyone about despite being on the river, no shops or community, huge space for cars despite being close to central London - a Thamesmead for the affluent social climber. Croydon doesn't deserve (all) of the bad press it gets.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2011)

I don't know if Thamesmead was planned to be the home of commuting 'inner London key workers' - more usually called NHS cleaners/kitchen orderlies/etc - but there's a lot of that general dynamic around the place.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2011)

bromley's supposed to be pretty shit. a girl i used to know who lived in raynes park (sw london, anyway) said that the only thing to do in bromley was drink vodka.


----------



## nick h. (May 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> They are south-west of Mount Pleasant sorting office though. I suppose if they had used 'south' Kennington would be it.



Nerdy navigational knowledge acquired from despatch riding: Mount Pleasant's not the central point of London - that's always been Trafalgar Square. If you cross Southwark, Waterloo, Westminster, Lambeth or Vauxhall Bridge you're in SE1, and south east of Trafalgar Square. SW9 is an aberration - most of it, including Brixton, is south of SE1 and SE11 and south east of Trafalgar Square.  If there were a boundary between SE and SW London it would pretty much run through Clapham North tube.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Nerdy navigational knowledge acquired from despatch riding: Mount Pleasant's not the central point of London - that's always been Trafalgar Square. If you cross Southwark, Waterloo, Westminster, Lambeth or Vauxhall Bridge you're in SE1, and south east of Trafalgar Square. SW9 is an aberration - most of it, including Brixton, is south of SE1 and SE11 and south east of Trafalgar Square.  If there were a boundary between SE and SW London it would pretty much run through Clapham North tube.


Traf Sq is the conventional base for measuring mileage to and from London. Nothing to do with post codes.


----------



## Garek (May 9, 2011)

You're both wrong. All distances are measured form Charing Cross.


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2011)

Is pollards hill SE london? Or just south london?

Anyway, tis a shithole.


----------



## hektik (May 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Abbey Wood and down the road *Belvedere* and Erith which don't have much going for them either.



bolded bit my hometown. shit. It depresses me everytime i go back to visit my mum. even worse since they concreted over some fields in order to make a B&Q. I used to go to Erith to hang about becasue there was more to do there than in belvedere. awful.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Is pollards hill SE london? Or just south london?
> 
> Anyway, tis a shithole.


 
SW with a Croydon postcode iirc


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2011)

Thornton Heath is a bit grim as well eh!


----------



## nick h. (May 9, 2011)

Garek said:


> You're both wrong. All distances are measured form Charing Cross.



Which is in Trafalgar Square. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charing_Cross 

Distances are not measured from CX Station.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2011)

. . and to re-make the point, nor are post codes.


----------



## bromley (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> bromley's supposed to be pretty shit. a girl i used to know who lived in raynes park (sw london, anyway) said that the only thing to do in bromley was drink vodka.


 
Correct and all the pubs shut before 12am and they're not late off licences. I wish I could change my username!


----------



## Garek (May 9, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Which is in Trafalgar Square. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charing_Cross
> 
> Distances are not measured from CX Station.


 
I'm talking about the Eleanor Cross.


----------



## nick h. (May 9, 2011)

Which was in Trafalgar Sq. But according to you everyone who said the square is London's central point is wrong.


----------



## bromley (May 9, 2011)

Central point of London is a statue of a man on his horse by Trafalgar Sq.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2011)

bromley said:


> Central point of London is a statue of a man on his horse by Trafalgar Sq.


 
King Charles 1st (executed by Oliver Cromwell)


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2011)

Drew, I wasn't saying SE postcodes were all shit, just that it's the easiest qualifier for a place being South East London.


----------



## Cowley (May 10, 2011)

I can't claim to be an expert on these places as I've only passed through but Thamesmead didn't look to pretty.  It's pretty much a sink estate right?


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2011)

What is a sink estate?

I used to work near there, and it's a fairly ugly, soulless new town, badly served by public transport and with a lack of shops and facilities. It does, however have some good views of the river and a few plesant green spots.


----------



## Cowley (May 16, 2011)

Sink estate is a term known for an estate which has high social economic deprivation.  I got the impression that the Thamesmead area is generally one big deprived council estate.


----------



## Garek (May 16, 2011)

And the Kidbrooke estate.


----------



## behemoth (Aug 9, 2011)

Larner Road flats in Erith are earmarked for demolition, if cuts allow.


----------



## Jigolo Walters (May 11, 2019)

I've lived in West Croydon in late 80s at the time of Acid House and Erith on an off from 70s to 2012 and I can tell you Erith makes Croydon generally look like Manhattan in New York, we used to call Erith, Eritrea as it was such a toilet. It was more industrial back in the 80s and the college there didn't half have some nice quality totty. Today its full of bruisers, the council are only interested in your money so make sure you don't die without making a will cos they'll nick it.


----------



## Jigolo Walters (May 11, 2019)

behemoth said:


> Larner Road flats in Erith are earmarked for demolition, if cuts allow.



Medina House oh nooo


----------



## moochedit (May 11, 2019)

Jigolo Walters said:


> and the college there didn't half have some nice quality totty


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

moochedit said:


>


Don't feed da troll


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2019)

Garek said:


> And the Kidbrooke estate.



This quote is from 2011.  Growing up near there the Ferrier estate was infamous.  I went down there for a kid's birthday party a while ago and it's now Kidbrooke Village!!    Looks quite nice - there's some fancy penthouse flats up there going for quite a bit of money.  All based next to the train station which is very fast into London Bridge.  It was quite a shock.  I didn't realise where I was at first.


----------



## ash (May 11, 2019)

X


----------



## ash (May 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> This quote is from 2011.  Growing up near there the Ferrier estate was infamous.  I went down there for a kid's birthday party a while ago and it's now Kidbrooke Village!!    Looks quite nice - there's some fancy penthouse flats up there going for quite a bit of money.  All based next to the train station which is very fast into London Bridge.  It was quite a shock.  I didn't realise where I was at first.


I remember in the 80s helping some friends and their new born move in to a block onto the Kidbrook. Not sure if it was that block but having been brought up in Bournemouth it was a bit of a culture shock.
I too visited for work the other month and it was very bright and breezy if a bit identikit new feeling


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2019)

ash said:


> I remember in the 80s helping some friends and their new born move in to a block onto the Kidbrook. Not sure if it was that block but having been brought up in Bournemouth it was a bit of a culture shock.
> I too visited for work the other month and it was very bright and breezy if a bit identikit new feeling



yeah it is a bit identikit and I know nothing at all about town planning but the doctors/dentists/small shop/community hall bit in the middle seemed good and the transport is obviously brilliant.  Also it's surrounded completely by greenery - so many playing fields.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 11, 2019)

I remember going to a party in probably the most depressing place I've been to in Sth London. Someone will recognise it. It was up a road and perhaps surrounded by woods. There were low-rise flats and perhaps a pub and some shops in the middle. It was a good hike from anywhere and I got the impression that it was all some horrible mistake. It was nothing compared with estates I've lived in Vauxhall or Stockwell for graffiti, burned out flats and cars etc but  it sapped my soul and that was in the space of 12 hours.


----------



## davesgcr (May 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> This quote is from 2011.  Growing up near there the Ferrier estate was infamous.  I went down there for a kid's birthday party a while ago and it's now Kidbrooke Village!!    Looks quite nice - there's some fancy penthouse flats up there going for quite a bit of money.  All based next to the train station which is very fast into London Bridge.  It was quite a shock.  I didn't realise where I was at first.



There was an old boy who had a donkey for children's rides at Blackheath Common, whilst his back was turned it was nicked. Eventually found in a high-up flat on the Ferrier Estate. The plan was to hold it for ransom.


----------



## ash (May 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah it is a bit identikit and I know nothing at all about town planning but the doctors/dentists/small shop/community hall bit in the middle seemed good and the transport is obviously brilliant.  Also it's surrounded completely
> by greenery - so many playing fields.



It’s definitely an argument for gentrification if you put the 1980s Kidbrook next to the current Kidrooke Village.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2019)

st mary cray is and will always be the shittiest part of south east london


----------



## Ponyutd (May 11, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> There was an old boy who had a donkey for children's rides at Blackheath Common, whilst his back was turned it was nicked. Eventually found in a high-up flat on the Ferrier Estate. The plan was to hold it for ransom.


Do you know what a Blackheath donkey has for lunch?













about forty minutes.


----------



## clicker (May 11, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> There was an old boy who had a donkey for children's rides at Blackheath Common, whilst his back was turned it was nicked. Eventually found in a high-up flat on the Ferrier Estate. The plan was to hold it for ransom.


I rode that donkey  and remember it being found on a balcony.


----------



## davesgcr (May 11, 2019)

clicker said:


> I rode that donkey  and remember it being found on a balcony.



A tale told to me by a local resident ! - hope the donkey was OK after the mule-napping....


----------



## clicker (May 11, 2019)

We heard the donkey man kept him on a balcony ....the kidnapping story sounds better, well as donkey kidnapping goes .

Ahh Funeral on Blackheath for donkey man Len Thorne


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> st mary cray is and will always be the shittiest part of south east london



St Mary Cray... I spent some time there as a teenager.  Not a nice place unless you know people there - and even then.  The last time I was there it was to discuss the identity of a murderer with a friend of mine.  The murderer turned out to be my friend's boyfriend.  It was not a happy time.


----------



## Favelado (May 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> st mary cray is and will always be the shittiest part of south east london



I've never even heard of it. Tell me more. I'm quite curious. Just thought it went all suburban out that way.

I went to Eltham once. As some else said - dull but edgy at the same time. Funny looks for walking in a pub and ordering a drink with my mates. Seemed like the lads in there didn't take to strangers kindly.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I've never even heard of it. Tell me more. I'm quite curious. Just thought it went all suburban out that way.
> 
> I went to Eltham once. As some else said - dull but edgy at the same time. Funny looks for walking in a pub and ordering a drink with my mates. Seemed like the lads in there didn't take to strangers kindly.


I have only spent perhaps 90 minutes in st mary cray and that in 1991 but it scarred me to this day. I have never been in a more dismal part of london.


----------



## mod (May 12, 2019)

Interesting how things have changed since this original post. 

Peckham has long been the trendy part of London and now New Cross is attempting to take that crown.


----------



## oryx (May 12, 2019)

I used to work in St Mary Cray a few years ago. It is a poor, isolated area with a large Gypsy and Traveller population. There is a large Gypsy and Traveller site in the area. Sadly that seems to kind of define the area. Gypsies and Travellers are one of the most marginalised of groups and there were quite a few tensions.


----------

